# University team interested in selling 2x agni 95R's and Kelly controllers



## sarktheshark (Jul 1, 2011)

Agni 95R motor still for sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2010)

They are being used for the 2013 formula electric competition in June, they will back for sale some time late in the summer


----------



## Wollysf (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Tyler, 
Do you still have an Agni motor for sale?
Thanks, Steve


----------

